# Chunky Tree Seat



## jasonB (4 Jul 2008)

I finished this tree seat about a month ago and have just got back to take some pics.

The client wanted a thick chunky look with no gaps in the seat surface as well as having it sit on stone balls. I originally quoted for a complete ring to encircle the trunk (4ft dia oak) but once she had got back up off the floor the design was revised to a semi-circle :wink: 












Its all done with 75mm thick iroko which I had South London Hardwoods thickness only, (no need for edges to be planed as they would all be cut). Luckily they all came in at 2.1m lengths as at anything longer the 400-450 wide slabs would have been a bit heavy.

The main seat is made from 12 segments and two semi-circle ends, overall diameter is 2550 with the inside at 1350, giving a wide 600mm seating surface. The segments are joined with a pair of 40mm wide loose tounges made from 6mm birch ply and all stuck together with West Systems epoxy. It made it in 3 sections which were then glued & bolted up on site before sanding the joints and touching up the oil finish.

The sub-base is again 75mm thick but in 5 segments with the grain running around the circle rather than tangentally like the seat. There are 3 recesses to locate it on the balls which were drilled and then had resin anchors bonded in to bolt them to the subbase.

The balls themselves are 400mm dia solid sandstone and weigh about 80kg each, so it wont be going anywhere.

Jason


----------



## PowerTool (4 Jul 2008)

Very nice  - appeals to both my artistic and practical criteria.

Andrew


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Jul 2008)

Lovely job.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Harbo (4 Jul 2008)

I like it - especially the colour which contrasts nicely with the tree and stones.

Rod


----------



## Gary M (4 Jul 2008)

unusal and very stylish, i like it.
Great work Jason.
Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## Tusses (4 Jul 2008)

am liking that ! good work


----------



## woody67 (4 Jul 2008)

_Nearly _as good as mine there Jason! :wink: :wink: Fantastic job by the way. :shock: 






Mark


----------



## woodyone (4 Jul 2008)

Very nice, seems to sit well on the stone balls. Well done.

Woody.


----------



## OPJ (5 Jul 2008)

I like it, well done. Shame you couldn't persuade them to let you do a full-circle,eh! :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (5 Jul 2008)

Now that is really really nice. Excellent choice and mix of materials showing great design and aesthetics. I really think you should send some pics to one of the garden design mags, I'm sure it will get featured. =D>


----------



## wizer (5 Jul 2008)

As Said, Love the design and the artistic slant on it.


----------



## johnjin (7 Jul 2008)

Hi Jason

That is fantastic. 
So unusual and I totally agree with Lord Nibbo.
Very well done

Best wishes

John


----------



## cambournepete (7 Jul 2008)

That's an excellent design and piece of work.  
I think it being a semi-circle adds to it's design and appeal.

How is the wooden top joined to the balls?


----------



## jasonB (8 Jul 2008)

> The sub-base is again 75mm thick but in 5 segments with the grain running around the circle rather than tangentally like the seat. There are 3 recesses to locate it on the balls which were drilled and then had resin anchors bonded in to bolt them to the subbase.



And Stainless coach screws up through the sub-base into the main seat.

Jason


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Jul 2008)

Jason,

Excellent stuff, it looks really stylish. I wonder though how it will look after a couple of years? I don't see anywhere for water to drain from the surface (unlike your bridge).


----------



## gidon (8 Jul 2008)

Excellent Jason - like it a lot.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

